# Upgrading Audio in a E39. Amp location?



## AULandRover (Jan 6, 2006)

I sold my Land Rover Disco and removed all of my audio equipment that was in it. I need some advice of where I should put it in my 2003 530i with no DSP. I am going to leave the stock HU but change speakers and amps. I have two pairs of the new Focal Kevlar's that I believe are 5.25. Should the mid go where the stock mid is and the tweeter where the stock tweeter is? Also, isn't the stock speaker a 3-way? I can add the Focal bass driver too. The biggest concern I have is with the amps and the sub. I have a single 12 inch sub and have heard putting in the trunk is pointless b/c you can't hear it. Any suggestions? The most problematic piece is my McIntosh amp. It's the MC431M and is BIG, it's about 18 inches wide! The McIntosh will be driving the front and rear speakers, and my Audison amp will be driving the sub. Where have yall put your amps?


----------



## rudejamaican (Dec 17, 2005)

*MY setup*

I have the 540i with the DSP, I remove the OEM sub and use the wires to connect to my AMP and install a 10 inch Sub. sounds very good


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

The stock front setup is a three way but the mid is a 2" 53mm job that is not readily replaceable. Since you're replaceing the OEM amp that has dedicated bandpass outputs for the mid, you shouldn't car about all that. In fact, you can probably put the tweet where the mid was if your Focal tweeters are too big. 

I would consider an underdeck amp rack with fans built into it...


----------

